# College students: Where do you like to sit in class?



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

For me, mostly in the middle but more towards the back 
Just because it's closer to the door so I can get out.


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

I sit in the middle. I'd rather sit in the front but i'm concerned i'll get called on more or have to go first for stuff.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I feel so much more comfortable in the back


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

i like to to sit in the back because i can avoid being looked at, but i miss more of the material.

if i sit in the middle, i feel claustrophobic sometimes, esp. if i'm sitting near an attractive girl. my focus is split half on the people around me, and half on the material. sometimes, i will even not want to raise my hand or reach into my bag for pens or water.

if i sit in the front, all i see is the board and the professor speaking loudly, and i find that i usually remember more of the material when i get home. and it keeps me from dozing off, esp. after a sleepless night. i still sometimes feel the gazes on the back of my head, but i can avoid the knowing whether or not they looked at me.  

i'm gonna try to opt for the front more often. 
belief holding me back: people glaring at the back of my head. people passing negative judgment on my appearance or me as a person.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Front right or left wherever the door is. I cant see the sea of people behind me and the exit is right there!


----------



## WildRose (Jul 6, 2012)

I prefer to sit near the door and next to a wall, so it depends on how the classroom is set up. I sit near the door because I don't feel comfortable walking past everyone. I never sit in the middle, too exposed.

In lecture halls, I prefer to sit near the front even if it is farther from the door. There are just too many people, it gets distracting.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I like to sit in the back. You can see what everyone else is doing without anyone staring back at you, anddddd you can scope out the chics.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

always sit at the back , but more important my back needs to be against the wall or window needs to be free. don't want anybody behind me.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Front right or left wherever the door is. I cant see the sea of people behind me and the exit is right there!





WildRose said:


> I prefer to sit near the door and next to a wall, so it depends on how the classroom is set up. I sit near the door because I don't feel comfortable walking past everyone. I never sit in the middle, too exposed.
> 
> In lecture halls, I prefer to sit near the front even if it is farther from the door. There are just too many people, it gets distracting.





Black And Mild said:


> I like to sit in the back. You can see what everyone else is doing without anyone staring back at you, anddddd you can scope out the chics.


Yeah, I pretty much agree with all of you. If a guy sits next to me, I won't look at him. I would look at a guy if he was sitting in the front lol 
I always sit either on the left or right side of the classroom, but never the middle. It's scary *shudders*


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

In the front next to the wall.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

In order to beat your sa, you will need to speak more in class. It always helps to be at the front so that people cannot look back at you and see your face. And if you have a quiet voice you will not need to yell for the professor to hear you.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I always sit in the front because if not, I have to wear glasses and I look terrible in my glasses haha. I actually find it more comforting because everyone is behind me and I can just pretend they're not there and focus on my academics.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I favour the back of the class because I'm self conscious everyone can see every little thing I do. My feelings have improved about this but instinctively, I'll walk to the back. If it's a lecture, the side suits me too.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

the back because no one will look at me


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I always sit at the very back because I don't like the idea that people are looking at me, and because I can get a view of the whole room.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Back so I can read people


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't have the option of sitting in the back. I wear glasses and I have very poor vision. I have to sit somewhat near the front so I can actually read what the prof is writing on the board/has on a Powerpoint. Passing a class is more motivating to me than my SA.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Front. Always the front if I can. 

1. So the professor can hear me if I get called on as I have a quiet voice. Also, not needing to speak so loud so the rest of the class doesn't have to hear me screaming. 

2. When they take roll, I get paranoid that if I'm in the back or off to the side they won't see my hand and they'll mark me absent. Nothing more in embarrassing then, "Monroe? Is Monroe here?" *waves hand* "No?... okay, John?" And everyone around me saw my hand up, and then my face burns red, and I have no idea what to do to get his attention. The worst situation ever. 

3. If I can't see the rest of the class. They don't exist. And that's how I like it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Usually somewhere in the middle. If it's hard to see board or the teacher has a soft voice I sit between the front and the middle. If I hate the class or the teacher likes to talk to people in the front, I sit in the back.


----------



## Prim (Aug 9, 2012)

I sit in the front because I will be the first one to get out and I wont get distracted by others.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I usually tend to sit toward the back or middle of the class. I voted for back because that is where I sit the most. I also tend to go for a spot that I can easily see the board.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

In the back, always. And unlike high school, I can stay there.

In high school, it was a favorite past time of my teachers to immediately move me to the front. Once it became clear I liked the way back and didn't participate in class, I became a prime candidate to be moved.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Middle to the side, mainly because of my eye sight otherwise I'd be in the back.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm not a college student, but I usually sit in the back. When I sit in the front or middle I feel like everyone is staring at me..


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

Guess where? In the back, of course.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Although I am more comfortable sitting in the back, doing so presents several problems. First, I am more distracted, can't hear as well, and tend to just fade away into the window. Second, considering class participation ranks so high in the grade book, sitting up front makes it so much easier to get noticed by asking questions and responding to the material. All and all, sitting in the front equates to a higher grade, sitting in the back all I think about is the cute girl three rows up.


----------



## TheRealM (May 8, 2012)

I like to sit in the back and near a door. But I can sit in the middle and front too, it's just that I hate it when someone I don't know sits next to me and they have to get up when I'm leaving the class room.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't like the side view of my face so anywhere but on the edge of it. Plus I don't like to be in between people if that makes sense


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm more comfortable in the back, but pay attention better in the front (and can't see the board anymore unless I'm in the front). For tests, I like to have my back near a wall and be as isolated as possible.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I like sitting in the front near the edge so I can focus and leave easily. If I sit in the back, I tend to get more distracted by what others are doing.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I prefer to sit in the front so I can focus on the lecture.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

At the back in the corner, so I don't sit in front of people in case someone decides to be funny and throw something at you. Also I like seeing what's going on in the whole room without having to turn around.


----------



## PauloTheHouseElf (Aug 22, 2012)

Openyoureyes said:


> I don't like the side view of my face so anywhere but on the edge of it. Plus I don't like to be in between people if that makes sense


LOL you and me both!


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I have to sit in the front. It's the best place if you're real serious about learning, especially if you have adhd. In the back I get too distracted, same for sitting near windows. Preferably, I should sit next to a windowless wall, in the front. I don't get distracted looking at other students, and I don't fidget as much, because I feel more engaged..well slightly anyway.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

My instinct is to shift towards the back, however people talking piss me off so much, I've usually moved to the front by the end of the lecture.


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

I like to sit at the front. Cause if I have to speak in class I don't have to see everyone starting at me


----------



## xoblackwidowx7 (Aug 10, 2012)

It usually depends on where I feel comfortable and where I can best learn. I try to often sit in near the front close to the wall and/or door (so I can go),middle-ish back. but I don't like to be at the very back cus then it's hard for me to see the board/subject material and hear the teacher.


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

I like sitting in the second row. I can focus better near the front of the classroom, but sometimes I get that feeling people are judging me based on how I look. It's worth the sacrifice though.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I sit in the back or close enough (away from the door.. I guess so I can see everyone :/ ) but for some reason, people have been taking my spot in the last couple of class days.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I like to sit in the middle. Although I do end up sitting near the door sometimes because by the time I show up on the first day the class is crowded and I just rush to the quickest seat to stop people from staring at me.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I like to sit in back. But this semester I have mostly auditorium sized classes and can barely hear in the back. I'm gonna sit in the front row this semester.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Along the edges, usually somewhere towards the front. Don't really like the middle too much.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Back so people don't see me but I'll settle for middle if there are no empty seats left in the back.


----------



## JEDawkins93 (Sep 1, 2012)

Anywhere that isn't in the middle of a group of people. I prefer sitting on the edge or front, preferably close to the the teacher/board. That way, I can talk to the teacher without having to raise my voice, I can focus on the lecture without being distracted by people chatting either side of me (biggest educational pet peeve) and I can generally remain inconspicuous.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I always sit beside a wall and usually in the middle of the room. I feel intimidated sitting in the front row or in the middle of a row, and I can't see from the back.


----------



## yogurtxx (Aug 27, 2012)

Very front. usually has empty seats so I don't have to squeeze in between strangers. Sitting in the back is not a choice b/c I have bad eyesight and I don't like looking at other ppl's laptop screens


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I like sitting in one of the middle rows. If I sat at the back, I wouldn't be able to see the demonstrations in the science classes and sitting in the front makes me uncomfortable. In terms of where in the actual row, well, I can't decide... A seat near the center would be nice education-wise but anxiety-wise, it's the worst kinda seat. But it'd also be nice to be beside the wall, it's oddly comforting anxiety-wise but education-wise, it'd be difficult to see the overhead. But I don't have much of a choice there because all the lefty seats are placed along the left edges anyway. Ah well.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

The very back and hide behind my laptop.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

At the front my eyesight isnt the best when it comes to reading writing of the board :b


----------



## Mossy Autumn (Mar 23, 2012)

the back of the room so i get noticed the less.


----------



## TravisBickle (Jun 29, 2012)

I tend to sit as close to the front as the available seats allow, as I have hearing problems. I'm quite comfortable with that approach as it is, though. I would prefer it to the far back.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I always go for the front. Even though it seems more in view of everyone else, the rowdy, annoying kids always try to sit at the back so I tend to avoid them when I can. In my experience those who sit at the front usually get put on the spot to answer a question less, and you're not surrounded by everyone else so I can get on with my own work. I think teachers see those who like to sit at the front as the quiet, nerdy ones so they like to leave them alone more.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> I always sit at the very back because I don't like the idea that people are looking at me, and because I can get a view of the whole room.


This, also I get distracted more if I'm in the middle or something.


----------



## TheComedian (Sep 6, 2012)

Middlish-back. I've gotten pretty good at picking a seat in the middle of a group of other uncomfortable looking "loners".
I also have the problem of feeling like everyone behind me is looking at me, but it's better than being in the middle of a bunch of loud people in the back.


----------

